# Is your hunting rig ready?



## 2ESRGR8 (Dec 16, 2004)

3 months and week to go is your rig road ready?
How about your dog carrying capabilities? new topper? new dog box? new truck? 

I just had some warranty work done on my Chevy(water pump) and will do some fresh brakes this week. A couple flat tires forced me into new tires earlier than I budgeted for so I guess after my brake job I should be(knocking on wood) ready to roll come September.

How about you?


----------



## FSHHNTR (Mar 7, 2007)

Need new tires for fall, built a new dog box "draht box". Another pup to train for the fall but so far on schedule for big trip out to ND and all the local MI trips.


----------



## RecurveRx (Jun 21, 2004)

Added a topper to the Ridgeline. But it has NOTHING to do with any hunting needs. 










The kids say it keeps the wind out of their hair when they're crated. :yikes:


----------



## Induna (Apr 19, 2007)

Allways. It's the only purpose for my truck.


----------



## Hevi (May 18, 2004)

New tires and brakes on the old Gr Cherokee and I'm good to go.


----------



## Firemedic (Apr 5, 2005)

I ordered my 3-hole Mountaintop Custom Kennels box back in April, they _say_ it should be done the end of June. I have to drive to VA to pick it up. 

Other than that, I may put airbags on my SuperCrew, depending on how much that 750lb box lowers my truck.......


----------



## Bonz 54 (Apr 17, 2005)

I'm planning to put a removable, carpeted floor in the bed. Then I can campout in it on Banzi weekend runs up north. I want to paint the plywood I'm using, but I have to wait for the damn Cottonwood to stop before I can paint anything.:rant: Then I can carpet it and lay it in the bed. Otherwise, tires are good. Going to check the brakes just before season and we're off.... FRANK


----------



## #8 shot (Aug 27, 2009)

This is the first year that I don't need to do anything. Give me a 30 minute heads up and I am gone!!!


----------



## Bobby (Dec 21, 2002)

RecurveRx said:


> ........the Ridgeline. ..........]


GRRrr :Modified_


----------



## 2ESRGR8 (Dec 16, 2004)

Firemedic said:


> 750lb box


Holy *****!
That's a dog vault not a box.
What's that going to do to your fuel mileage?


----------



## NEMichsportsman (Jul 3, 2001)

Firemedic said:


> I ordered my 3-hole Mountaintop Custom Kennels box back in April, they _say_ it should be done the end of June. I have to drive to VA to pick it up.
> 
> Other than that, I may put airbags on my SuperCrew, depending on how much that 750lb box lowers my truck.......


Road trip!

I might be interested in your old one.......


----------



## k9wernet (Oct 15, 2007)

Last fall we built a raised platform in the back of my in-laws Jeep so we could store guns, etc under the dogs. Worked out really well and added a ton of storage.

This summer, I'll probably do the same in my Subaru. Nothing fancy (no drawers), just a plywood platform held 10-12 inches off the floor with 4x4s.

Personally, I like the Subaru better than the Jeep as a grouse-mobile. Gets better gas-mileage, more comfortable ride, more leg room for passengers... just have to be careful not to high-center it on the two tracks... not that I've ever done that... twice... 

KW


----------



## k9wernet (Oct 15, 2007)

Bobby said:


> GRRrr :Modified_


Not to spark a debate, but I think it would be interesting if auto manufacturers were required to put a sticker in all new vehicles that said, 

"the manufacture of this vehicle paid x dollars to x american workers".

might result a bit less growling... 

KW


----------



## 2ESRGR8 (Dec 16, 2004)

k9wernet said:


> Not to spark a debate, but I think it would be interesting if auto manufacturers were required to put a sticker in all new vehicles that said,
> 
> "the manufacture of this vehicle paid x dollars to x american workers".
> 
> ...


 I would love to see that as well but I digress.....
try those rubbermaid shoe tubs, the type that slide under your bed, they are great for organizing stuff under your platform. I used that setup for years it works great and its cheap.


----------



## k9wernet (Oct 15, 2007)

2ESRGR8 said:


> try those rubbermaid shoe tubs, the type that slide under your bed, they are great for organizing stuff under your platform. I used that setup for years it works great and its cheap.


Great Idea! We currently use the big blue storage tubs for our hunting/camping gear.  Duct-tape on the lids and they ride water-proof in a open trailer. The under-bed units would be perfect though and I think we have a couple sitting empty in the basement.


----------



## WestCoastHunter (Apr 3, 2008)

k9wernet said:


> Not to spark a debate, but I think it would be interesting if auto manufacturers were required to put a sticker in all new vehicles that said,
> 
> "the manufacture of this vehicle paid x dollars to x american workers".
> 
> ...


That's an excellent idea.

I bought my Honda SUV, used, because it had everything that met my needs. The big three didn't have anything like it to compete with. I suppose I could have bought an F-150, but to me that would have been like buying garden sheers to do the job of a scalpel.

The big three lose ground because they either don't have a product that can compete with what a foreign company has or someone still runs under the assumption that their quality lags. 

I feel worse about having to buy products from an American company that has it's products made in China because the labor is cheaper there. Great American stores like Wal Mart, Target, and Cabelas are full of such products.

Fords have been in my family for years and they've been solid cars for us year in and year out. I just sold my wife's Ford and to be honest, we'd still have it, but the VW gets 40-50 mpg, the Honda does the dirty work, and we don't need a third car.


----------



## dogwhistle (Oct 31, 2004)

we bought a new 24 ft travel trailer. i've been getting used to how everything works, adding water cans and extra gas for the generator to we can stay a couple weeks without going to town.''

mostly though i'm pretty ready. i've got every AA hull i own reloaded.


----------



## BIGSP (Sep 16, 2004)

I will post some pictures of my new rig later. I bought a 2010 Toyota 4Runner LTD put some HanKook DynaPro ATM tires on it. I added a truck vault and had a custom dog box to fit in the back. I also bought a Thule rack system and have a Thule Rocket Box for it as well.

Before anyone gets their panties in a bunch. This car is the largest and most comfortable Mid Size SUV for me. It gets over 20 mpg's and is a nice ride on the highway. I do about 800 miles a week for work so, I needed something comfortable, nice looking and a good ride. I really wanted a pickup but, none really compared to this rig.

I can put 3 dogs in my 2 hole box. 1 side is larger than the other. I can put all my guns in the TruckVault along with the collars etc. Plus I can keep the back seat up so my son can ride along as well.


----------



## Tecumseh (Aug 13, 2004)

fuel pump, passenger side running board[don't ask], possibly 2 new tires, brakes, hopefully minor frontend work to do and then I should be ready. I'd like to find a cheap fiberglass cap but I doubt I will.


----------



## Rysalka (Aug 13, 2008)

k9wernet said:


> Not to spark a debate, but I think it would be interesting if auto manufacturers were required to put a sticker in all new vehicles that said,
> 
> "the manufacture of this vehicle paid x dollars to x american workers".
> 
> ...


After 20 years in the Military another 20 with the State Department keep us free to do as we wish within the law....I buy what ever vehicle I want because I'm free to do so! After making Junk cars for decades the american big 2 and half might be turning the corner and building some reliable useful vehicles only time will tell. 
My Toyota is ready to go and stop as required for hunting season, unfortunatly my Chevy 3/4 ton has ABS issues again (3rd time in year).

American workers are best in the world American Manufactures are the weak link.


----------

